# Anyone know where I can get a whisk that doesn't rust?



## hellno187 (Oct 19, 2014)

Please don't tell me how you never had a whisk rust I've read those responses in other threads, and they're counter productive. Fact is for whatever reason, dishwasher detergent etc. all my stainless whisks have rust spots. So I understand stainless isn't stain-proof but is there a really good whisk that I can get that will be almost stain-proof?





  








DSCN0641[1].JPG




__
hellno187


__
Aug 14, 2015












  








DSCN0640[1].JPG




__
hellno187


__
Aug 14, 2015


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

The stainless used for those type of economical whisks is a cheaper steel with less chromium in it. It's probably doing that in the heat drying cycle. Especially if the heat is high and your detergent has chlorides and the door is shut.

Buying one of the newer silicon ones would probably be better for you.


----------



## hellno187 (Oct 19, 2014)

I've bought silicone coated whisks before and had the silicone chip off, I guess I must be hard on them I don't try to be. You have a good stout brand of silicone whisk you can recommend panini? If not do you have a non-economical stainless whisk you can recommend lol?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

+1 for Panini. The whisks that I recommend are non-silicone and are made by Matfer. After 15 years of use and repeatedly being washed in the dishwasher, they're still in great shape and have no rust. *See here.*


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@hellno187,

I'm sorry, I said silicon. I meant to say nylon. One without a metal strap around it.

@kokopuffs recommends Matfer. I buy from here all the time. I still use tools from them I bought 30yrs. ago. Check the prices

at Matfer. If high, I'm thinking for your use, go to any commercial restaurant supply and just make sure the stainless is at least 18/8.

I think I've even seen them on Amazon. My neighbor said she got a 3 piece set for a good price there. HTH's


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

For Matfer, @panini, you must shop around to get the best prices. Often I get Matfer at PeachSuite.com or FoodServiceWarehouse.com.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Best way to avoid that kind of rust is to not put a whisk through the dishwasher.

Since whisks mysteriously end up in dishwashers occasionally, best way to avoid rust is to get a better whisk.

Any whisk with that metal separator will rust eventually. That is the hallmark of a cheap whisk.

I only use metal whisks and when rarely wanting a new one I make sure that the handle is sealed. I have one that is perfect size and shape but the handle has a "drain hole" that seems to work against itself since it lets water into the handle.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Get Matfer and be done with it.  I also get my tart molds that are made by Matfer because they're made with thicker and heavier metal that's not flimsy like all of the rest of the stuff out there.  Mater seems heavier duty as it were.  Matfer and Vollrath, certain lines of Vollrath.


----------



## hellno187 (Oct 19, 2014)

Awesome, thumbs up for all of you and your recommendations and advice that's exactly what I was looking for. Will do panini, I was thinking it was time to head to the restaurant supply store anyway and now I have a better idea of what to look for. I'll definitely look at Matfer whisks kokpuff, I don't mind spending extra for something I'll get a ton of usage out of. And I'll try and avoid the dishwasher BrianShaw even though as you stated sometimes things find there way in there lol. And I agree with you Brian open handled whisks are just asking for trouble.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

@kokopuffs I could not find all SS Matfer.

I think for home use any tool that is NSF will hold up.

I'd also look at something like this


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Whips, here:   Here at this page:  matfer stainless whips


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Maybe you can save it by trying a few rust removal tricks like vinegar, etc.

http://www.wikihow.com/Remove-Rust-from-Metal

My last dishwasher was so hot, my measuring cup looked like the Elephant Man.


----------

